# Poor man's power pole



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That's Anytide's page, he is an active member here and makes great stuff and can customize anything for you. If you go to anytide.com it takes you to the same page.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Either Inlet hijacked 'tides site and posting as a shill or anytide is a sell out! ;D


----------



## aflatsnut (Feb 12, 2010)

I did not High jack anything, a shill, maybe. just posting this because I promised to.
The gut deserves a plug.

Bob


----------



## jking (Aug 11, 2011)

Good guy, good stuff regardless.


----------



## rw29914 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pat is a great guy - innovative & custom fabricator of awesome products. His customer service is second to none. He offers custom anchor pin mounts that are removable and designed to mount onto the poling platform of your skiff without having to drill any holes. Very well built & durable. I have on my 18' Redfisher & it works great!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

X2 His stuff is awesome !

You guys know I am a tough critic !




> Pat is a great guy - innovative & custom fabricator of awesome products. His customer service is second to none.  He offers custom anchor pin mounts that are removable and designed to mount onto the poling platform of your skiff without having to drill any holes.  Very well built & durable.  I have on my 18' Redfisher & it works great!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

X2 to Noettica

X3 to anytide

And 'tides mom makes a killer pumpkin pie as well!


----------

